# any z31's here?



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)




----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

soon enough if all goes well. Its going to be a 86 Turbo. This is the autotrader listing for it:
http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...&engine=&body_style=&advcd_on=n&doors=&fuel=&


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

Damn nice car.. gl.. hehehe i hope u get it.. Z's are so fun


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

JZK316 said:


> *soon enough if all goes well. Its going to be a 86 Turbo. This is the autotrader listing for it:
> http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...&engine=&body_style=&advcd_on=n&doors=&fuel=& *


I hope you didn't pay that much for it. That's a bit high.

I got an 86T with tons of mods... building it again, full custom internals and more.


----------

